# † مسبحـــــة الرحمـــــة الإلهيـــــة†



## ارووجة (22 يناير 2010)

*†مسبحة الرحمة الإلهية†*
*







*​ 


*[YOUTUBE]ulQ6uMzYHEQ[/YOUTUBE]*​ 
*قال يسوع للطوباوية فوستينا كوفالسكا*​ 

*" حتى أكثر الخطأة قسوة ، إذا تلا هذه المسبحة ولو مرة واحدة ، نال نعمة من رحمتي اللامتناهية."*​ 


*تتلى هذه المسبحة باستعمال حبات مسبحة الوردية*​ 

*



*​ 



*·**أمسك صليب المسبحة بيدك وارسم إشارة الصليب**:*​ 
*باسم الآب و الابن و الروح القدس ، الإله الواحد. آمين.*​ 
*·**اتل الصلاة الربيّة:*​ 
*أبانا الذي في السموات، ليتقدس اسمك ، ليأت ملكوتك ، لتكن مشيئتك ، كما في السماء كذلك على الأرض. أعطنا خبزنا كفاف يومنا و اغفر لنا خطايانا كما نحن نغفر لمن اساء إلينا، ولا تدخلنا في التجارب ، لكن نجنا من الشرير.*​ 
*·**اتل السلام الملائكي:*
*السلام عليك يا مريم ، يا ممتلئة نعمة ، الرب معك ، مباركة أنت في النساء ، ومباركة ثمرة بطنك يسوع، يا قديسة مريم ، يا والدة الله ، صلي لأجلنا نحن الخطأة ، الآن و في ساعة موتنا . آمين.*​ 
*·**اتل قانون الإيمان:*​ 
*أؤمن بإله واحد ، آب ضابط الكل ، خالق السماء والأرض ، كلّ ما يرى و ما لا يرى . و بربّ واحد يسوع المسيح ، ابن الله الوحيد ، المولود من الآب قبل كل الدهور ، إله من إله ، نور من نور ، إله حق من إله حق ، مولود غير مخلوق ، مساو للآب في الجوهر ، الذي به كان كل شييء ، الذي من أجلنا نحن الخطأة ، و من أجل خلاصنا ، نزل من السماء ، تجسّد بقوة الروح القدس ، من مريم العذراء و تأنس . صلب عنّا على عهد بيلاطس البنطي ، تألّم و مات و قبر و قام في اليوم الثالث كما في الكتب، صعد إلى السماء و جلس عن يمين الآب، و أيضا سيأتي بمجد عظيم ، ليدين الأحياء و الأموات ، الذي لا فناء لملكه. و بالروح القدس الرب المحييّ ، المنبثق من الآب و الابن ، الذي هو مع الآب و الابن ، يسجد له ويمجّد ، الناطق بالأنبياء. و بكنيسة واحدة جامعة مقدسة رسوليّة ، و نعترف بمعموديّة واحدة لمغفرة الخطايا ، و نترجى قيامة الموتى و الحياة في الدهر الآتي. آمين.*​ 
*·**على حبات الأسرار ( الأبانا) اتل الصلاة التالية:*​ 
*أيّها الآب الأزليّ ، إنيّ أقدم لك جسد ابنك الحبيب ربّنا يسوع المسيح ، و دمه و نفسه و لاهوته ، تعويضا عن خطايانا و خطايا العالم أجمع.*​ 
*·**على حبات السلام اتل الصلاة التالية :*​ 
*بحقّ آلام يسوع الموجعة، ارحمنا وارحم العالم أجمع.*​ 
*·**كرر الخطوتين 5، 6 حتى تتم دورة المسبحة كاملة.*​ 
*·**صلاة الختام ( تقال ثلاث مرات):*​ 
*أيّها الإله القدوس ، الإله القوي ، الإله الذي لا يموت ، ارحمنا و ارحم العالم أجمع.*​ 
*·**صلاة اختياريّة:*​ 
*أيّها الآب الأزليّ ، يا من رحمته غير محدودة و كنوز شفقته لا تنضب ،انظر إلينا نظرة عطف ، وضاعف فينا أعمال رحمتك حتى لا نيأس ولا نضعف في اللحظات الصعبة ، بل اجعلنا نخضع بثقة متزايدة لإرادتك المقدسة ، الحب و الرحمة بذاتهما.*​ 






​ 

[YOUTUBE]Hjr2OHGcYx8[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]ggfJfC1tq7w[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]8HxhsQtK4Gg[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]CbG1JgHB1ps[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]j-6QioizTD8[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## marcelino (24 يناير 2010)

موضوع رائع جدا وقيم

ويستحق التقييم
​


----------



## طحبوش (24 يناير 2010)

بالفعل موضوع سوبر جميل و اجمل تقييم بجد


----------



## kalimooo (25 يناير 2010)

جميل جدا يا ارووويجة

الرب يبارك مجهودك


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 يناير 2010)

راااااااااائع يا ارووجه 
ميرررررسى ليكى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## ارووجة (10 فبراير 2010)

marcelino قال:


> موضوع رائع جدا وقيم​
> 
> ويستحق التقييم​


 
شكرا الك اخي ^_^
ربنا معاك


----------



## ارووجة (10 فبراير 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> بالفعل موضوع سوبر جميل و اجمل تقييم بجد


 
شكرا الك اخي ^_^


----------



## ارووجة (10 فبراير 2010)

كليمو قال:


> جميل جدا يا ارووويجة
> 
> الرب يبارك مجهودك


ويباركك اخي 
شكرا الك ^_^


----------



## ارووجة (10 فبراير 2010)

kokoman قال:


> راااااااااائع يا ارووجه ​
> 
> ميرررررسى ليكى​
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


 
ويبارك حياتك
شكرا الك اخي ^_^


----------

